
Stupid Patent of the Month: Elsevier Patents Online Peer Review - dwaxe
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/08/stupid-patent-month-elsevier-patents-online-peer-review
======
alasdair_
I worked for a scientific publishing startup (biomedcentral.com) where I wrote
a full online peer review system for them. This was around fifteen years ago
so prior art is already well established.

------
bbctol
This patent seems rather more narrow than the title suggests.

